# Plug-In Hybrids' Can Have Dramatic Impact on Emissions, Oil Dependency



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The EPRI study concludes that PHEVs and the gridboth as it exists now and as it evolves by 2050will work well together, with the adoption of PHEVs reducing US dependence on petroleum by 90% and reducing greenhouse emissions by 80%. 

More...


----------

